# Firefox mit Java => FF friert ein

## solos

Hallo!

Nach einer Neuinstallation meines Systems funktioniert der Firefox nicht mehr mit Java. Ich habe alles wie im Wiki beschrieben gemacht, dass Plugin wird auch erkannt und gelistet, aber wenn ich eine Seite mit Java aufrufe, friert der FF ein und lässt sich auch nicht mehr so leicht beenden.

Teilweise erscheint auch das SUN Logo bei Java-Anwendungen im FF, aber das wars dann auch schon.

```
[ Found these USE variables for www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.16 ]

 U I

 - - bindist             : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - filepicker          : Enable old gtkfilepicker from 1.0.x firefox

 - - gnome               : Adds GNOME support

 - - iceweasel           : Enable iceweasel branding

 - - ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 + + java                : Adds support for Java

 - - linguas_af          : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ar          : <unknown>

 - - linguas_be          : <unknown>

 - - linguas_bg          : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ca          : <unknown>

 - - linguas_cs          : <unknown>

 - - linguas_da          : <unknown>

 + + linguas_de          : <unknown>

[...]

```

```
[ Found these USE variables for dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.07 ]

 U I

 + + X        : Adds support for X11

 + + alsa     : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 + + nsplugin : Builds plugins for Netscape compatible browsers

 - - odbc     : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

```

```
mobile solos # eselect java-nsplugin list

Available Java browser plugins

  [1]   sun-jdk-1.4

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.6

  [3]   sun-jre-bin-1.6  current

```

Dass das JRE bei einem installierten JDK nicht nötig ist weiß ich, war nur zum Testen gedacht.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß

solos

----------

## AWO

Hallo solos,

nutzt du ein 32- oder ein 64-bit System? Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es unter einem 64-bit System nicht so ganz einfach ist Java zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Gruß AWO

//edit: Hast du rein zufällig mal unter Google nach 'Gentoo Java Firefox' suchen lassen? Da sind einige Hits. Nach welchem Wiki-Eintrag hast du installiert?

----------

## solos

Hallo AWO,

ich habe ein 32bit System und habe diesen Link benutzt.

Ich habe jetzt auch rausgefunden das einige Java Applets (nach einiger Ladezeit) funktionieren wie z.B. das Testapplet von SUN: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml

Andere dagegen bringen nur das K.O. für Firefox wie z.B. das hier: http://java.seite.net/chat.html oder http://www.homepagehelper.de/java-applets/

Das dürfte ja aber eigentlich nicht sein.

Auf der konsole kommt leider auch keine Fehlermeldung die mir helfen könnte.

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> nutzt du ein 32- oder ein 64-bit System? Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es unter einem 64-bit System nicht so ganz einfach ist Java zum Laufen zu bekommen.

 

Das klappt mit Icedtea aus dem java-overlay wunderbar. Ich hab nen 64Bit System mit Firefox 3, Java 1.6 und Flash 10. Macht gar keine Probleme.

Sebastian

----------

## Necoro

@solos: Also die Testseiten die du verlinkst funktionieren hier auch nicht.

Ansonsten macht Java bei mir aber fast keine Probleme  :Wink:  ... Geht bei dir das Applet?: http://www.necoro.net/pacman/pacman.html

/edit: Ok - auf einmal geht Suns Test Applet

----------

## tonmeister440

hi,

ich habe glaube ich das gleiche problem, musste aber festestellen, das firefox nicht abkackt, sondern aus irgendeinem grund ziemlich lange rumrödeln muss, sprich FF verursacht 100% cpu-last und reagiert erstmal gar nicht mehr. auch habe ich festgestellt, das es nicht jeder java oder flashkram ist der diese probleme bereitet.

vor allem aber bei myspace musiker accounts habe ich diese problem immer. meine vermutung es liegt an java und flash, weil diese msp-aacounts damit ja zugepflastert sind.

@Necoro

der pacman link geht zwar, braucht aber auch ca 20 sek bis das das applet angezeigt wird und verursacht 100% cpu-last

gruss tonmeister440

----------

## solos

 *tonmeister440 wrote:*   

> @Necoro
> 
> der pacman link geht zwar, braucht aber auch ca 20 sek bis das das applet angezeigt wird und verursacht 100% cpu-last
> 
> gruss tonmeister440

 

Jepp, genau das gleiche Verhalten bei mir.

Naja, dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.

Ich habe testweise mal flash deinstalliert und geguckt ob die sich gegenseitig behindern, aber scheinbar ist das ein Bug in Java.

Da ich sowieso mit der No-Script Erweiterung rumsurfe, behindern mich die Java Applets nicht so sehr, aber komisch das mir das vorher nie aufgefallen ist.

----------

